# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 1841 port forward

## jimsid

Ρε παιδια μια βοηθεια γιατι εχω κολλησει. Εχω τον Cisco 1841 που με αυτον βγαινω στο ιντερνετ. Εχω ενα απλο ρουτερ σε bridge mode και εχω κανει την F/E 0/0 wan Port. O Provider μου ειναι η Forthner οπου ειναι με μια κλασικη adsl με οτι ΙΡ δωσει ο Provider. Θελω να ανοιξω μια πορτα για το Utorrent και δεν μου καθετε με τιποτα. Για να το πετυχω αυτο κοιταω παντα τι IP παιρνω και δινω την αναλογη εντολη για να ανοιγω την πορτα με βαση την IP που μου εχει δωσει ο Provider αυτη τη στγμη. Δηλ ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.9 43009 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 43009 extendable οπου 192.168.1.9 ειναι η στατικη ip του Η/Υ το xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ειναι η εκαστοτε IP που μου δινει ο Provider και 43009 η πορτα που θελω ανοικτη. Πως μπορει να γινει αυτο για καθε IP που θα παρω απο τον Provider χωρις να χρειαζετε να το αλλαζω συνέχεια???


Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## JohnF

Νομίζω πως δεν γίνεται . Θες static IP ή καμιά υπηρεσία τύπου DynDNS

----------


## SfH

ip nat inside source static tcp a.a.a.a b int dialerX b

----------


## jimsid

Thnx φιλε θα το δοκιμασω το απογευμα και θα σου πω  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -

Δυστυχως ενω η συνταξη της εντολης ειναι σωστη η πορτα δεν ανοιγει

----------


## euri

Η παραπάνω εντολή προωθεί τα αιτήματα για την πόρτα b στην εσωτερική IP, *αλλά ΔΕΝ ανοίγει την πόρτα*.  Η πόρτα θα πρέπει να ανοίξει ξεχωριστά στο firewall (access list), αν περιλαμβάνεται στο configuration.  Κάτι _σαν_ το παρακάτω, προσαρμοσμένο στο δικό σου configuration:



```
access-list 111 permit udp any any eq 43009
access-list 111 permit tcp any any eq 43009
```

Επίσης, ειδικά για το BitTorrent, ίσως πρέπει να ανοίξεις/προωθήσεις και τα δύο πρωτόκολλα (TCP & UDP) στις αντίστοιχες πόρτες.

----------


## SfH

Κάνε paste ακριβώς την εντολή που έδωσες καθώς και το output της sh ip nat trans αφού τη δώσεις .

----------


## jimsid

Παιδια ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια αλλα δεν εχω προλλαβει να δοιμασω τιποτα. Θα σας ενημερωσω ομως !!!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## jimsid

Παιδια λειτουργησε ανοιξε η πορτα 43009 για την 192.168.1.9 !!!! Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------

